# Deerskin for pouches?



## crinklecut

This is my first post and I'm starting to make my first slingshot since I was a kid. (I'm 54 now). I'm going to do this completely by hand and have a nice natural fork that I'm working with. I'm getting my ducks in a row here before I get going strong on this, and I notice on the tandy site that they have bags of remnant leathers, and I was wondering if deer hide is a good leather, or should I get some kind of suede for the pouches? Thanks!


----------



## Sunchierefram

Welcome aboard!! And I know deerskin isn't the strongest leather around but not much more.


----------



## Oregon_Shooter

Deer hide is soft & nice but not the best for pouches, it will work but not as well as others. K-leather (Kangaroo) is one of the best, its soft, strong & lightweight.

O.S


----------



## BrotherDave

Most deer will be too stretchy for pouches. It has high tensile strength though (meaning it won't tear easily). Some say it is the third highest tensile strength of all leathers, with kangaroo being the highest. I made moccasins for years, and I can tell you deer is strong. Most cowhide lace will tear more easily than deer which is only half as thick and wide.

I've made some good pouches from deer,but you have to know what you're looking for. If you can find dense sections with minimal stretch it can be quite good. I've got a deer hide with some portions which are ideal. The pouches stretch less and outlast some commercial kangaroo pouches I've had, and are nearly as thin and light too.


----------



## Rathunter

Lol deer rawhide is the BEST as far as strength-weight goes that is available.

Just try breaking it.

It is very good. It is light... and it is soft.

I love the stuff, been tanning my own since I got my first hide.

Go for the neck section if you can get it, or the back, between the shoulder blades. it is really thick there, with little stretch.


----------



## crinklecut

Thanks for the info folks! I think I'll try a bag of the remnants and see what I get. Where can you purchase "roo" leather. I know I can get pre-made pouches somewhere on this site, but I really want this slingshot to be 100% handmade by me (well, except for the tree and whatever animal supplies the leather  )


----------



## Sunchierefram

crinklecut said:


> Thanks for the info folks! I think I'll try a bag of the remnants and see what I get. Where can you purchase "roo" leather. I know I can get pre-made pouches somewhere on this site, but I really want this slingshot to be 100% handmade by me (well, except for the tree and whatever animal supplies the leather  )


What about the rubber? Although I guess you could make your own. It's been done before here on the forum.


----------



## crinklecut

I'll probably try therabands. I don't have access to rubber trees around here, and I don't think my wife would want me experimenting in her kitchen trying to make my own rubber. I'm already in enough trouble starting a new hobby this late in life.


----------



## leon13

Welcome on board 
Cheers


----------

